# ITE still gets it done



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Just replace it with its modern counterpart (Siemens). I'm sure it will last just as long. :no::no:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If Southern Ohio had itself a China Town , like we got here, you would see that sorta stuff all day long.......................... 



Is it Racist of Honolulu to have an official China Town in its directories, and how come no snowflakes have been protesting this very large error

I'm not trying to start a controversial thread, I'm just very surprised that they never latched onto this one yet.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> Just replace it with its modern counterpart (Siemens). I'm sure it will last just as long. :no::no:


Iv'e got a couple plants with some of the green clip cover Furnas starters that the Siemens Innova took over, they hold up pretty well. Siemens uses the same coils and contact kits that Furnas did. 
This is in another thread, but the contact sets in 0, 1, and 1 3/4 sizes will interchange, so you can omit the 0's from inventory and replace them with 1's.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> If Southern Ohio had itself a China Town , like we got here, you would see that sorta stuff all day long..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern Ohio has ready mix, I see this stuff daily. I work on plants that are 40-60 years old with real MCC's to board and wire trough homemade systems. One plant that is in another district that I don't tend to has some pre 3 Star CH stuff still banging it out.


----------

